

Node-http-proxy hits 0.5.0 - reddittor
http://blog.nodejitsu.com/updating-node-http-proxy

======
tlrobinson
The number of Node.js related posts with few or no comments is growing. Are
people just blindly upvoting Node.js posts regardless of how interesting they
are?

(evidence: (a) this post is currently 2nd from the top, no comments before
mine. (b) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2455893> reached 62 upvotes,
zero comments. (c) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2457672> 8 from the
top, one comment)

~~~
jdp
This phenomenon isn't specific to only Node.js submissions, it happens pretty
often in tech- or programming-heavy submissions. I save mostly these types of
submissions, and looking through my most recent saved history, Compiling With
Continuations [1] received 94 upvotes with only 3 comments, and the
Programming Language Zoo [2] reached 65 upvotes with the same number of
comments. The trend continues (with some exceptions) throughout my saved
history. There is definitely an demand for these types of posts on HN, but the
lack of comments is open to interpretation.

[1] <http://matt.might.net/articles/cps-conversion/> [2]
<http://www.andrej.com/plzoo/>

------
catch23
This is a nice library, but I don't think it's newsworthy enough to be listed
on HN. I hope we don't see another listing when the library hits version
0.5.1.

~~~
indexzero
Thanks for the compliments about node-http-proxy. Definitely won't see another
update on this until 1.0.0 (full RFC2616 compliance).

I have to disagree with you about it's notoriety. With the v0.5.0 release we
have some really interesting features (HTTPS, Websockets) that you simply
won't find in other battle-hardened production-ready HTTP proxies. For
example, HAProxy has neither of these features and is the library of choice
for a lot of developers / sysadmins

